# Dying cories: sunken bellies and emaciation - advice?



## lullafishi (Dec 13, 2012)

The sick cory ended up dying an hour after I posted the photos. Poor little guy. :c

I'll be keeping a close eye on the others for any beginning signs of lethargy. I have been seeing unmoving things at the bottom of the tank since dosing flu the second time... they aren't poo and look pale and worm-shaped in nature but they are only about 1/8" long. Could these be dead internal parasites?

Still open to recommendations to prevent losing any others. I have flubendazole and levamisole hcl powder on hand.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

if you don't see a worm, it's probably protozoan parasite

use metronidazole or epson salt
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-523470.html
I haven't tried the epson salt route.


----------



## marcelojc (Aug 31, 2013)

Corys are fish that most often are caught in the wild and end up suffering greatly during transport to reach stores too weak!


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

You need a little sand on the bottom of the tank. With cories and plecos a bare bottom tank can and will cause bacterial infections.


----------



## lullafishi (Dec 13, 2012)

mistergreen said:


> if you don't see a worm, it's probably protozoan parasite
> 
> use metronidazole or epson salt
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-523470.html
> I haven't tried the epson salt route.


Isn't salt generally a no-no with corys? A protozoan parasite could make sense over the lack of a dead worm, unless worms can really be as short as 1/8". I did some more reading and the flubendazole treatment I did is said to be effective against protozoan parasites, including hexamita. I'm wondering if I should try metronoidazole for good measure or wait a bit to see if anyone else falls ill. I'd just hate to not be proactive since they seem to die within a day or two after showing symptoms.

ETA: I'm reading through the article you linked and it's some encouraging stuff. thanks! I'll have to give it a try one I find assurance it's just as safe for cories.


susankat said:


> You need a little sand on the bottom of the tank. With cories and plecos a bare bottom tank can and will cause bacterial infections.


All my reading of quarantine tanks recommended bare bottoms but I hadn't come across any warnings about the hazards of BB for cories during QT. Thanks for bringing it to my attention! If it were short-term I'd think they'd be alright, but these guys have been in there for a month already and will be in there until I'm confident I have whatever's killing them under control. I'll add a thin layer of sand... I'm sure it will reduce their stress, too. Their barbels were in bad shape when I bought them and I've been doing regular water changes every 2-3 days, so I'm starting to see barbel growth, but I'll do anything to help these guys thrive.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> if you don't see a worm, it's probably protozoan parasite


I agree that it is a parasite affecting the cory. I think Microbe-Lift Natural Parasitic Treatment would help. Found it is cheapest on Ebay.


----------

